# Evolução do clima da Galiza em livro



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Set 2009 às 21:14)

[VIDEO]http://agalegainfo.crtvg.es/videos/enlace/tvg120090925113606.asx[/VIDEO]

Excelente peça da TVG sobre a meteorologia no passado e a sua evolução até ao presente! Instrumentos, dados, cartas antigas! Fascinante!


----------



## Z13 (25 Set 2009 às 23:21)

Muito interessante esse programa da televisão galega!

Nós, por cá, é mais "Morangos"...


Não conhecia esse sentido da palavra "labrego"!!!


----------

